# [Wet Thumb Forum]-my 50g. feb. 5 update



## qbal18 (Jul 19, 2004)

well i have finally made all the changes i have wanted to.thank you all for your help. i replaced my silica sand substrate with a 70%flourite gravel mix removed my powerhead out of the tank on got a 295gph pump in the stand to run my reactor and have replanted and rescaped. i just have to wait for the plants to fill in now. the pics were taken 2hrs after replanting, they had been sitting in a bucket for 3 days so it will take a few days for them to look gaad again. i will get an up-to-date pic in a week.










































50g, 3.8wpg PC 11hr, presserized CO2 PH 6.4-6 KH75ppm,

[This message was edited by Qbal18 on Mon January 05 2004 at 08:55 PM.]

[This message was edited by Qbal18 on Thu February 05 2004 at 09:17 PM.]


----------



## qbal18 (Jul 19, 2004)

well i have finally made all the changes i have wanted to.thank you all for your help. i replaced my silica sand substrate with a 70%flourite gravel mix removed my powerhead out of the tank on got a 295gph pump in the stand to run my reactor and have replanted and rescaped. i just have to wait for the plants to fill in now. the pics were taken 2hrs after replanting, they had been sitting in a bucket for 3 days so it will take a few days for them to look gaad again. i will get an up-to-date pic in a week.










































50g, 3.8wpg PC 11hr, presserized CO2 PH 6.4-6 KH75ppm,

[This message was edited by Qbal18 on Mon January 05 2004 at 08:55 PM.]

[This message was edited by Qbal18 on Thu February 05 2004 at 09:17 PM.]


----------



## imported_depthc (May 3, 2003)

Looks nice so far, the driftwood looks great too. Only suggestion is to move the plant on the right front corner to the back. Otherwise it looks good and it should look a lot better once the plants have grown in.

Andrew


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

I like it...great piece of wood too. What are the white things in the tank?

Mike
http://fish.silver-fox.us


----------



## ScottH. (May 13, 2004)

Looks to me as if they are those either blue or white Shiny rock. I happen to have some of that rock. It looks really nice.

My goal is a sea of green.


----------



## qbal18 (Jul 19, 2004)

yes they are a whiteish blue rock they are not acually as bright as they look in the pic. in a week i will take another pick once all my plants fill in more. they are all growing very quite fast. lol, they tend to do that under 3.8wpg CF, and high NPK

50g, 3.8wpg PC 11hr, presserized CO2 PH 6.4-6 KH75ppm,


----------



## imported_Ghazanfar Ghori (Jan 31, 2003)

Actually the rock doesn't go well with
the substrate. IMO it's taking away from
the aquascape.

-
Ghazanfar Ghori


----------



## ScottH. (May 13, 2004)

It looks nice with my black substate. Really contrasting! I would have to agree with Ghazanfar on this one.

My goal is a sea of green.


----------



## qbal18 (Jul 19, 2004)

i have got updated pics they were taken today.
any fed back would be greatly apreciated

front:








the cove:








back:









50g, 3.8wpg PC 11hr, presserized CO2 PH 6.4-6 KH75ppm,


----------



## qbal18 (Jul 19, 2004)

sorry about hte glare and distraction from the stuf fin the back ground this tank is used as a room divider.

50g, 3.8wpg PC 11hr, presserized CO2 PH 6.4-6 KH75ppm,


----------



## EDGE (Feb 28, 2004)

looking good. You will love the bi-daily trimming of the sessilifolia







.

72 Gal, 3 WPG PC 12 hour, pressurize co2 /w controller 3 bps, Fluval 404, ph 6.8
A Canadian's Plant Traders website


----------



## AndyL (Jun 5, 2004)

Wow - nice! I really like the choice of fauna. Those angels are magnificent (The koi and the hybrid black look a lot like mark timm's fish)!

Keep up the good work!

Andy L

Man created Planted Fish tanks, God created algae.


----------



## imported_depthc (May 3, 2003)

Wow, it looks great and so do those angels. What kind and how many fish do you have in there? I count 5 angels, 4 harlequins, 2 neons and 1 SAE, sorry i felt like counting for a sec.

Andrew


----------



## qbal18 (Jul 19, 2004)

i have 5 angels, 4 harlequins, 4 cardonals and 1 SAE, 3 corys, 10 goast shrimp ( plan on gettign cherry)

i also wan tot get a pair of german rams 1 pair of apistos and maybe 5 or so rummy nose.

50g, 3.8wpg PC 11hr, presserized CO2 PH 6.4-6 KH75ppm,


----------



## ScottH. (May 13, 2004)

Great tank! It looks very nice and I see that everything has grown in very well. The sword looks very healthy too.

My goal is a sea of green.


----------



## qbal18 (Jul 19, 2004)

the main veiwable area








the back side








a close up of the cove type area onthe front









50g, 3.8wpg PC 11hr, presserized CO2 PH 6.4-6 KH75ppm,

[This message was edited by Qbal18 on Thu February 05 2004 at 09:41 PM.]


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

Man, what a nice tank! I could also see a lady in the reflection, hehe



Paul


----------

